# Nov. 11



## nealtw (Nov 9, 2015)

IN FLANDERS FIELDS POEM
The Worlds Most Famous WAR MEMORIAL POEM
By Lieutenant Colonel John McCrae

In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row,
That mark our place: and in the sky
The larks still bravely singing fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.

We are the dead: Short days ago,
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved: and now we lie
In Flanders fields!

Take up our quarrel with the foe
To you, from failing hands, we throw
The torch: be yours to hold it high
If ye break faith with us who die,
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields

Composed at the battlefront on May 3, 1915 
during the second battle of Ypres, Belgium


----------



## CallMeVilla (Nov 10, 2015)

In the 20 day battle for Belleau Wood, the US Marines lost nearly 10,000 men (1,800 killed). On June 6th they attacked over an open wheat field, swept from end to end by German machine guns. They sustained the most KIA and wounded that day until the capture of Japanese-held Tarawa in November 1943. Their efforts stopped the last German offensive push of WW I.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 10, 2015)

CallMeVilla said:


> In the 20 day battle for Belleau Wood, the US Marines lost nearly 10,000 men (1,800 killed). On June 6th they attacked over an open wheat field, swept from end to end by German machine guns. They sustained the most KIA and wounded that day until the capture of Japanese-held Tarawa in November 1943. Their efforts stopped the last German offensive push of WW I.


The number of men lost is just mind boggleing

Everyone here wears plastic poppies on the 11th, raising money for the vets.


----------



## frodo (Nov 14, 2015)

Prayer by an

Unknown Confederate Soldier

Prayer of the Unknown Confederate Soldier - Soldiers Prayer
Discovered folded in the pocket of a fallen Confederate Soldier!

.

I asked God for strength, that I might achieve;
I was made weak, that I might learn to humbly obey.
I asked for health, that I might do greater things;
I was given infirmity, that I might do better things.
I asked for riches, that I might be happy;
I was given poverty, that I might be wise.
I asked for power, that I might have the praise of men;
I was given weakness, that I might feel the need of God.
I asked for all things that I might enjoy life;
I was given life, that I might enjoy all things.
I got nothing I asked for but everything I had hoped for.
Almost despite myself, my unspoken prayers were answered.
I am, among men, most richly blessed.
* .


----------



## frodo (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www.confederatelegion.com/Chaplains_Corps.html


----------

